# Gentle Leader - how long before they stop trying to remove



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi, i dont have any advice for you about this one, cause my dog would just lay down and not move when he had the gentle leader on.
I like the prong collar.....i have great controll over Zack....


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Our Lab never got used to it. We used it for 3 years, and still she'd try to rub it off every. single. time.

Maybe try the halter instead.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Katie has the easy walk harness and is a bad puller she might be on it for a while. Maybe this could help with your pups pulling...I bought it at petsmart.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Griff walked well on the GL when he was younger but pulled through as he got bigger and stronger and I was afraid he would hurt himself. He would be fine as long as we were moving but as soon as we stopped he would seek grass to roll in trying to remove the GL. When he got bigger he would try to remove it by thrusting his head between your legs. :doh:

If your pup will bait well I'd try that with the GL and KEEP WALKING - try not to stop.

Now that Griff is bigger I prefer the prong for extra control.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie refused to get up and walk on one and ending up eating through hers.


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

Whenever I use the gentle leader, I also have my puppy's flat collar on him. He used to do that a lot - try to use his paws, roll on the grass, etc to get it off. Everytime I used a correction, saying "no" and when he stops, give him a piece of carrot! 

He kept doing it for over a month and then I found out the reason why - when you use the gentle leader, when he tries to pull, it puts pressure on his nose/cheek. So he wants to get that thing off his face.

So then I started attaching the leash to his collar and leaving the gentle leader on. This sort of created a psychological impact on him - he stopped pulling (even though the leash was on the flat collar) and he stopped trying to get the gentle leader off (because it was not causing any stress/pressure on his nose/cheek).

I suggest you try that and see if it helps.


Cheers..
-JI

P.S: When he sees other dogs/friendly people, he gets over excited and tries to jump regardless of the gentle leader, prong, flat collar or anything he has on - thats a whole different story, but if pulling on a normal walk is the thing, try what I did and lemme know if it helped.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Have u tried the No-Pull Harness by Sporn?


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Diesel used it for about 3 months and in all that time he tried to get it off on every single walk!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

We started using it by putting it on for an hour or so in the house just to get him used to it. Whenever we go for walks we say "saddle up" and he waits for us to put it on. Since we're in an apartment building he wears it anytime he has to pee, etc. so he was used to it within a few days. I don't think it's as successful if the dog runs free most of the time and then for 1 walk needs the GL. good luck.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

For most of our walks, Brooks can be off leash (in a several hundred acre forest). Then we have our other walk that is on sidewalks where I let him walk on his retractable leash. 
So I only occasionally use the Gentle Leader, like when I must have him walk right by my side (inside Petsmart or on a busy city street). Sometimes I carry it in my pocket on walks and put it on him if a situation arises where I need him to walk right by me.
He still will rub his face on the ground AFTER I remove it!


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

I went out and bought one of these last week after a woman at work with 2 Goldens suggested I try it. 

I started by putting it on him loosely and giving him a treat, then fitted it properly, all the time praising him and trying to distract him. He pawed at it alot at first but would soon give up.
I kept his normal collar on and took him for a short walk up the street and back, leash attached to his collar but with the halti on. When we got back home I attached the leash to the halti and walked him around the backyard, again distracting him with treats. 
Next day we did a longer walk with it on (leash still on normal collar) and while he would sometimes stop and rub his nose, with a bit of encouragement he quickly followed. It was almost like he was a little puppy again and I was teaching him to walk on a leash all over again! 
The next day the leash went on the halti and he went fine with it. After two corrections when he pulled in the wrong direction, he settled in and walked nicely right next to me!


----------



## dogwalker81 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for all of the input. Seems as if people have had different success with the Gentle Leader. JI - I did try attaching the leash to the flat collar with the GL on - she figured it out right away and began pulling... Abby does just fine until she wants to do something that the GL keeps her from doing (chasing birds, playing with other dogs/people, etc), then she starts trying to rub it off. I will ask the trainer about the gentle halter as well. Thanks again!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats the reason I have never used one. IMO it causes more problems then not. My advice would be to teach and train your dog not to pull instead of using all these other aids.


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

dogwalker81 said:


> Thanks for all of the input. Seems as if people have had different success with the Gentle Leader. JI - I did try attaching the leash to the flat collar with the GL on - she figured it out right away and began pulling... Abby does just fine until she wants to do something that the GL keeps her from doing (chasing birds, playing with other dogs/people, etc), then she starts trying to rub it off. I will ask the trainer about the gentle halter as well. Thanks again!



Are you sure you are putting it on her the right way? If you see the demo/training video, they stress on placing the collar high on the head and making in tight so that only one finger can be slid in. I am sure you must have, but just a thought because incorrect usage might cause undue stress. Other than that, I have no thoughts. Yes, I agree with Ash - the best thing is to train your dog to "not pull" - I am doing that by now walking him with the leash on the collar and the GL on as a dummy. Works like a charm!

Good luck talking to the trainer.


Cheers..
-Ji


----------



## dogwalker81 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ash - I would love to not have to rely on various collars to have a great walk. What advice can you give on the training? I have tried the stop and act like a tree every time she pulls, but she ends up getting frustrated and jumping/nipping at the leash. Thanks!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

What I do is use a command, I use heel but I know people use here as well. You will have your leash in 2 hands and her on the left side with the left hand give her about 8 inches to start out with. The rest of the leash in your other hand. Have her sit beside you on your left side. When *you* wish to proceed give your command heel or here whichever you like. Then proceed to walk forward. Whenever she starts to pull give her a sharp snap/jerk/pop with the part of the leash in your left hand and say heel or here. The key is there must always be a form of release with the sharp pop of the leash she got the correction and complyed when you snapped it and the release when she returned to you side and cause tention on the leash. If you just pull back instead of popping back they just become numb to tention on the leash or tug of war becomes the game. Kind of like a horses mouth when they refer to a hard mouthed horse (from constant pulling). Then proceed on your way. I have these actions down so I can walk and correct at the same time. Easier said then done LOL so if you have to stop the first few times until you get it together thats ok. Then repeat the process. It maybe all you do on a walk the first few times but it will be worth it but Goldens generally learn fast. If she is walking along with you nicely and you feel the need to slip her a cookie go for it I always say "dogs name heel" they are in position and I treat them. But a sharp pop instead of always pulling. What kind of collar do you use currently? A choke chain may not be a bad idea for her thats where your part become crucial the pop not just pull as the pop is a form of release. Also putting it on correctly they should be able to show you there but of you put the chain into the whole if you put your hand through the round part that will go on the dogs neck and hold the long straight piece it should look like a "P" with the "P" facing you slip it on the dog. Hopefully that helps and you understand what I mean people like FQ maybe better at explaining it then myself LOL


----------



## tino4ever (May 12, 2008)

*what's the diference*

between a halti and a gl?
i also wonder: what is that prong-colar you guys talk about? is that the chaint\-thing? which goes thorug ha ring ?


----------

